# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Euro-Pharmacies EuroTropins IGF-1 results

## killionb12

Wanted to share my recent bloodwork and the IGF-1 numbers. I currently have been running 3iu daily of the Euros since my last contest. If you are looking for a good generic HGH dont look any further! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

